# Have you ever experienced envy?



## luckyfa (Jun 27, 2021)

My wife and I recently met very old friends of ours we hadn‘t seen in a long time. They of course knew that my wife was fat and it was the most natural thing of the world. The female part of the couple used to be fat, however not as fat as my wife. She may never have surpassed 200 lbs. My wife and our mutual female friend were about the same proportions (height & weight) when we met, but my wife got fatter faster than she did and peaked out at 285 lbs compared to those 200 lbs (maybe). At the very beginning of this weight-gain journey many many years ago, the husband praised my wife’s faster-growing proportions appreciatingly and tactfully. A first sign of envy? Her husband was fat and blew up enormously since we last met. His wife, however, nearly shrank to normal weight. Sure, he loved his wife but he openly admitted that his beauty ideal was more in the weight range of my wife. A sure sign of envy? I was totally happy and excited about this remark and it gave a boost to my wife‘s self-confidence.

Have you ever experienced open or hidden envy or other forms of appreciation for your fat partner? If so, please share your story!


----------



## extra_m13 (Jul 6, 2021)

that is a nice story! i have never really been in a similar situation , that wwould be nice to be honest as most of my comments my wife gets are about how she can lose weight and how her mom and sister are way thinner and such and it is really unpleasant to be around


----------



## luckyfa (Jul 6, 2021)

extra_m13 said:


> that is a nice story! i have never really been in a similar situation , that wwould be nice to be honest as most of my comments my wife gets are about how she can lose weight and how her mom and sister are way thinner and such and it is really unpleasant to be around


Sorry to hear that


----------



## jello4me (Jul 6, 2021)

We had some acquaintances over for a swim party years ago and the wife was a spectacular young fatty. Double belly, ballooned chafing thighs that shook like jello, big booty. My SSBBW big bellied wife knew I could not stop staring and was laughing at me. “I knew she was a fatty and could not wait to see your reaction when she showed up!” Wife set me up good with the pool party.


----------



## luckyfa (Jul 7, 2021)

jello4me said:


> We had some acquaintances over for a swim party years ago and the wife was a spectacular young fatty. Double belly, ballooned chafing thighs that shook like jello, big booty. My SSBBW big bellied wife knew I could not stop staring and was laughing at me. “I knew she was a fatty and could not wait to see your reaction when she showed up!” Wife set me up good with the pool party.


Nice story!


----------

